# Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby



## inge50 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von den __ Schnecken  

Dafür dass die Sumpfdeckelschnecken lebend gebärend sind, finde ich die Größe der Babys mit 4-5 mm schon enorm.
Die Fühler sind noch ganz hell und das Gehäuse etwas glasig.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

Wie niedlich, Inge! 

:gratuliere Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schneckennachwuchs! 

Aber du hast recht! Dafür, dass sie gerade zur Welt gekommen sind, sind sie schon sehr groß! Tapfere Mama!


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

:gratuliere Inge zum Nachwuchs

da können nur wir Frauen mitfühlen


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

Liebe Inge,

du hast aber nicht vor, sie mit Knoblauchbutter aufzupeppen und zu verzehren 
Der Teller schaut verdächtig aus


----------



## elkop (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

gratuliere zum nachwuchs!!!
ich habe leider nur eine männliche __ sumpfdeckelschnecke. wenn ich irgendwo im handel eine lady bekäme, wäre ich froh, denn mit schicken lassen denke ich, dass es womöglich nicht klappt und ich noch einen kerl bekomme.


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

kann man denn bei sumpfdeckelschnecks das geschlecht erkennen? Ich dachte eigentlich immer, __ Schnecken wären Zwitter...


----------



## inge50 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

Hallo Dany,

, die werden doch nicht verspeist. Sie sind in einer Schüssel zwischen gelagert.

Da kann man auch das Geschlecht besser bestimmen. Die Damen haben zwei Spitze Fühler, die Männer haben den rechten Fühler verdickt.

Danke für die Glückwünsche, ich freue mich auch. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

Hallo Inge!

Glückwünsch zum  Nachwuchs! 

Servus Dany,

schau mal ins Lexikon, da haben wir Fotos: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1058


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken - Mama mit Baby*

Hallo Inge,
Glückwunsch zu dem putzigen Nachwuchs.
Vielen Dank, daß Du ein Bild für uns gemacht hast - solch' Nachwuchs kriegt man schließlich nicht alle Tage zu sehen


----------

